# Ever heard of a horse RPG?



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you ever heard of a horse rpg? Its a horse role playing game. I
checked it out and i guess you make a character and live out their
lives at a stable. I think it's kind of cool, I might try it. I found
this one: http://whispercreekcenter.proboards.com/… you should try it. It's seems fun.


----------

